# dopodiché



## Schenker

Hola, este es el contexto:

(la persona critica un poco a la otra y luego dice) "Dopodiché gli auguro tutto il bene del mondo..."


----------



## Argótide

A mí me suena como un "no obstante," o "dicho esto," tal vez para quitarle el filo a la crítica apenas hecha.


----------



## irene.acler

_Dopodiché_ significa _después_, _luego._


----------



## Schenker

¿Pero tambien puede ser lo que dijo Argotide o no? Suena mejor en el contexto "no obstante" o "dicho esto"...


----------



## irene.acler

Dopodiché = dopo di che, dopo di ciò.
Entonces creo que "dicho esto" puede quedar bien, pero "no obstante" tiene otro sentido, no?


----------



## Neuromante

Para mi se traduce como "Dicho esto" o "Visto lo cual"

A mí me parece una vuelta de tuerca, no creo que sea para quitar filo sino todo lo contrario, un equivalente a "Pero a pesar de esto *YO* soy educado" o "Ahora que me he despachado a gusto doy por terminado el asunto". Es una forma educada de mandar a la m***** Siempre me ha parecido insultante.

_No obstante_ no creo que tenga relación.


----------



## xeneize

Es algo así, pero no es para nada insultante, no "dopodichè" almenos, aunque sí puede ser insultante lo que digas después...:
"Mi aveva fatto così e così, mi aveva detto così e così, ci ho riflettuto bene, non gli ho risposto subito, ci ho ripensato per una buona mezz'ora....*dopodichè* l'ho mandato a cag..."

Así que, según yo, el equivalente literal es _después_, _luego_, como apuntó Irene, y_ dicho esto_ también queda perfecto, en muchos casos (no en este que recién puse, sin embargo).
También _después_ (o _luego_ (Argentina), o _tras_) _de todo esto_....
_Tras_ sin el _de_, obvio.
"Visto lo cual", en cambio, me parece diferente, implica continuidad, relación.


----------



## Neuromante

Es insultante, implica desprecio hacia el otro Todas las veces que lo he oído vená dicho con esa intención y bastabte explícita, por cierto. Hablo del ejemplo de Schenker, por supuesto, que es el que tratamos, y de sus variantes.

Por supuesto la palabra _Dopodiche_ sóla, no es insultante. No es ni siquiera un adjetivo


Y V_isto lo cual_ en este contexto funciona de la misma manera que _dicho esto_ , Pero podemos esperar a otros hispanoparlantes que lo confirmen (O no) para este caso concreto. Es difícil hacer traducciones literales cuando se trata de expresiones.

Pd:Tu ejemplo, Xeneize, no me parece que tenga una connotación insultante


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, no sé realmente qué te pueda sonar insultante, ¿qué es que implicaría desprecio hacia el otro?!... 
El uso de _dopodichè_ seguro no...a lo mejor vos lo oíste con ese matiz, pero no es lo normal, normalmente _dopodichè_ es el equivalente de _después de que_, _luego de que_...eso nomás, no se asocia con ningún registro o tono en el habla.
En el ejemplo de Schenker habla de críticas, pero es un ejemplo como muchos otros. No me parece haya una connotación insultante ni en el suyo ni en el mío...no respecto de _dopodichè_, almenos.
Es que en el suyo, justamente, _dopodichè_ indica separación, pausa respecto de lo anteriormente dicho, indica que se va a decir algo distinto de lo que ya se dijo, que se va a aportar otra información, eso...por eso se dice _dopodichè_, enfatiza esa pausa, esa distancia temporal entre lo dicho y lo que se va a añadir, y también puede haber una diferencia o un cambio respecto de lo que ya dijiste, como en ejemplo de Schenker.
Podés añadir cualquier cosa, piropos, insultos, o información neutra, da igual...
Te pongo un ejemplo:
"Non sapevo se andare a Roma, bla bla, mio fratello ci teneva tanto, bla bla, son stato 4 giorni pensandoci, etc, *dopodichè* ho deciso: vado!"...
Implica un cierto despego temporal, nada más, se adapta a cualquier matiz de ejemplo...y éste es el típico caso en el que podés emplear _dopodichè_.

Dije que "visto lo cual" me parece similar pero es algo distinto, ya que "visto lo cual", creo, implica relación consecuente con lo que ya se dijo, implica que vayas a decir algo que se desprenda de lo que ya dijiste, que se relacione con lo que indicaste...
Mientras que _dopodichè_ (o _dicho esto_, o _después_) indican sí una pausa, pero no necesariamente una consecuencia, puede haber también una separación, lo que vas a decir puede no derivarse de lo que acabás de decir...
Otro ejemplo:
"¿Me preguntás por María?...Bueno, mirá, te diré, es una chica bárbara, re inteligente, muy linda, simpática, buena onda, fenomenal para salir juntos...*Dicho esto* (o *dopodichè*, en italiano), si lo que querés saber es si me casaría con ella, te digo que no lo haría ni en pedo, porque es terriblemente celosa..."
"Visto lo cual", en esta clase de ejemplos, no encajaría me parece.


----------



## Neuromante

Vale, pero Schenker ha aportado un contexto y a él me atengo. Las palabras no son solo definiciones de diccionario. Y menos traduciendo.


De todos modos, te aseguro que esa estructura gramatical es insultante, en italiano y en español. Quizás me explique mal, más que un desprecio implica un "_en cuanto a tí yo estoy por encima del bien y del mal_", a pesar de ser criticable te deseo todo el bien del mundo, por que no me alcanzas. 

Otra cosa sería si en vez de "dopodiche" pusiera "ma" que implicaría un "a pesar de eso"


----------



## xeneize

Claro, yo también dije que en el ejemplo de Schenker _dopodichè_ introducía críticas (él no habló de insultos...), pero porque _dopodichè_, justamente, introduce una aádidura que se va a hacer, una nueva aportación, un cambio en el discurso, en este caso las críticas, pero pueden ser también piropos, no hay diferencia...o sea, _dopodichè_ no implica ningún matiz crítico, para nada, ni mucho menos insultante...Te dije, es *después de*, nada más.

¿Esta estructura gramatical es "insultante"??....¿A cuál estructura te referís?...No entiendo...
¿En español??....
Te lo repito y te lo aseguro, _dopodichè_ no tiene nada de insultante en italiano (en español aún menos, ya que no existe...), en ningún contexto, sí podés decir algo insultante tras haberlo dicho, pero no tiene nada que ver, es como que digas una puteada tras decir *luego* en español, es la puteada que insulta, no el _luego_...
Dopodichè, normalmente, _dopodichè_ no introduce ningún insulto, quedate tranquilo, se puede usar sin ningún problema, no tiene ningún matiz de insulto ni de crítica, depende de lo que digas luego: si añadís simplemente una información, o si vas a criticar, insultar, etc...
No quisiera parecer aburrido, pero *dopodichè* es *después de que*, nada más, lo que, por supuesto, no tiene ningún matiz insultante en castellano.
No sé de dónde sacaste lo del insulto, en serio, si me podés poner un ejemplo del uso al que te referís, ya te lo comentaré.

Todo ese ejemplo que pusiste sería para _dopodichè_??!!...No, lo siento, nada que ver, _dopodichè_ es una simple partícula, está lejos de sugerir todo lo que pusiste, ni ahí, nada de eso...
_Dopodichè_ no quiere decir ninguna cosa que no sea la combinación de esas tres palabras: dopo-di-che = después-de-que.
Nada más, ni según los diccionarios, ni mucho menos en la lengua hablada, podés ponerle la firma.
En los diccionarios, _dopodichè_ ni siquiera viene, me parece, porque es justamente una combinación de después-de-que...

*Ma* es diferente de *dopodichè*, claro, pero como también *pero* es distinto de *después de que*, en castellano, nomás. No por referencia a "insultos", por supuesto.
Ya te lo dije: *dopodichè* puede implicar un matiz de "*a pesar de lo dicho*....", como también puede expresar nomás *continuidad con lo dicho*. Las dos cosas.


----------



## irene.acler

Estoy de acuerdo con xeneize. 
_Dopodiché_ no tiene un sentido insultante para nada, todo depende de la *frase siguiente*, esa sí puede ser insultante, como también puede que no lo sea.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo me refiero solo al contexto del ejemplo de Schenker. Ya se que en los demás casos no implica nada.

Como _estructura gramatical_, por no venirme una expresión más apropiada, me refería a la del ejemplo:

Crítica dopodiche ti auguro...  algo bueno

Por eso nombraba el _ma, _porque me parece que en este caso en concreto sería el correcto (Si la frase fuera neutra)

Bueno, me explico y lo dejo aquí, que es verdad que se está volviendo cansino


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, no había entendido eso, yo quise aclarártelo nomás porque me pareció de lo que escribiste (ya que dijiste que siempre te pareció "insultante" (?), todas las veces que lo oíste, incluso en italiano y en español (?!)...) que pensabas que _dopodichè_ tenía algo que implicaba insulto o crítica.
No siendo en absoluto así, te lo puse de manera que puedas usarlo sin problemas en italiano, si es que querés por supuesto, es una palabra súper neutra, más neutra no hay...

La relación que marcás, ésta, referida al ejemplo de Schenker (que sí habla de críticas, pero nunca dice que se originaron en la expresión _dopodichè_), está bien:

Te critico un poco  _dopodichè_  te deseo algo bueno.


Pero está re bien también el contrario, no hay diferencia alguna ni por asomo:

Te alabo un poco  _dopodichè_  te digo lo que no me gustó de vos.


Y más neutro aún, cien por cien:

Te cuento lo que me refirió mi amiga  _dopodichè_  te propongo que vengas al cine conmigo.


En fin, más neutro no se puede. Siempre y cuando quieras usarlo, ya te dije, usalo como usarías *después de* en español, nomás.

En el ejemplo de Schenker, el *ma* no viene bien, no es que sea incorrecto, ninguno de los dos lo es, pero no tiene los matices de *dopodichè*, no añade ese matiz, así que cambiaría la frase que puso Schenker, y no es ni más ni menos neutro, simplemente se usa de otra forma.
Ese *contraste temporal* entre lo anteriormente dicho y lo que se va a decir sucesivamente, en ése caso, lo proporciona _dopodichè_ y no _ma_.
De hecho, en el ejemplo que puso Schenker, en italiano, estaba _dopodichè_, no _ma_...
Schenker no preguntó por _cómo se diría en italiano_, ya que ya tenía la frase lista y correcta con *dopodichè*...Lo único que preguntó fue cómo se traduciría _dopodichè_ al español...

_Dopodichè_, nos salimos del tema, seguro , pero bueno, espero haberlo aclarado.


----------



## irene.acler

Lo has aclarado muy bien (en mi opinión)


----------

